# My caribbean Vacation pics



## rjackjames (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are few pics from my caribbean vacation, Please feel free to C&C

Thanks for looking

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/3309939117_033660d5d1.jpghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3602/3371022607_2bb2ca9c98.jpg


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2009)

Photo 3 it is for me. 
The winner of the whole series. This reduction to only 2 colours, and grey and black, the mutedness of those two colours, pale blue and yellow (though that is nicely saturated), the simplicity of the composition which enhances the feelings of calm ... that one it is for me!


----------



## LordNikon (Mar 21, 2009)

Photos #1 and #2 are the ones for me. All of them are nice, but the first 2 stand out....


----------



## Crazydad (Mar 21, 2009)

I am so jealous! I have been there twice and am afraid if I go back, I may not come back.

Loving #10, but nice pics all the way around.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2009)

Did I say 3 when I meant 5????  :scratch:
Oh silly me!

I love Photo *5* !!! :roll:


----------

